# So I created a DVD Image.. now what?



## ynell (Aug 13, 2008)

Hiya and thanks in advance :]

I'm pretty new to this stuff but I'm pretty sure I did the DVDFlick part of it right. Everything went smoothly, it encoded etc etc then went through its ImgBurn ordeal, but now how do I use what I made in junction with a DVD burner? and how can I verify that it's burn-ready? I went to the file path it gave me and the only thing I can find that looks like it MIGHT be it, is a winrar file named "dvd"

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

An ISO file should end in the letters .iso.
To burn an image file like that, you just have to click on it and the program associated with burning image files should start. 
Personally I have never used the program you are describing, so I cant give you the ins and outs, however, it shouldnt be too hard. I use Nero 7 Premium and have never needed anything else. Your program should have similar features, like Nero burning ROM, which just burns a ready made ISO to disk...


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

If you checked the box that said burn disc, and had a blank disc in your burner, it should have burned a DVD. The encoded files dvdflick makes are VOB files. Should be in My Documents, probably in a DVD folder.


----------



## ynell (Aug 13, 2008)

heya guys thanks for the help :]

I just dl'd Nero but haven't gotten a chance to use it yet, so we'll see how that goes :]

I DID tell it to burn disc only because I didn't know how to create JUST the ISO image, but my current dvd drive doesn't burn dvd's, I ordered one tho off of newegg that was SUPPOSED to come today, but it didn't so I suppose it'll be in tomorrow sometime xD

.. anyways yeah I kept save location at default and the dvd rar file is 4 gigs big, and theres a folder called "dvd" inside the DVD folder (mydocuments/dvd/dvd) and inside of that is video_ts and audio_ts. nothing in the audio folder but video folder has 5 .vob files, 2 IFO and 2 BUP

.... sorry to be so newb with these things but what do i do with those files, if anything?

thanks for the help and patience :]


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

The video_ts and audio t_s are the VOB files. You want to burn the video_ts files. You should be able to click on those files and watch them with the proper viewer. Don't think dvdflick will burn an ISO.


----------

